

Incredible xkcd Money Chart - krogsgard
http://xkcd.com/980/

======
cafard
Two hours shopping and prep for a dinner of pinto beans and rice? The smallest
bag of rice at the grocery store should suffice for a couple of meals for
four, and while you're at it, why not throw in a second bag of beans. And if
you are counting in the cooking time as continuous, why not also the overnight
soaking of the beans? That should make Outback Steakhouse much more
economical.

------
yuvadam
I cannot begin to imagine the intensive research that went into this
infographic, and props to Randall for the work.

But for the life of me, navigating this thing in tile form is beyond me.

------
boredguy8
Can someone explain <http://screencast.com/t/CFzp8f8Dx9> this section to me? I
assume it was supposed to be "Typical 1965 CEO pay for the same period" on the
left and "Typical 2007 CEO pay for the same period" on the right, but I also
might just not be grasping the point.

~~~
krogsgard
I imagine the comparison is supposed to be based on adjusted for inflation
wages, 1965 to 2007.

This article has similar numbers:
<http://www.kyklosproductions.com/articles/wages.html>

Also includes this quote. "As one source has put it, "in 2000 a CEO earned
more in one workday (there are 260 in a year) than what the average worker
earned in 52 weeks. In 1965, by contrast, it took a CEO two weeks to earn a
worker's annual pay"."

------
fractallyte
Sadly, top center, a typo: 'Saudi Aramco' (not 'Armaco').

I mention it here because it's not exactly easy to contact RM...

------
umarmung
Where could I download this as one huge stiched image, please?

~~~
ChemicalHarm
<http://imgs.xkcd.com/comics/money_huge.png>

